# Another silly guess about the time/century of ME



## Miss Rainbow (Aug 16, 2004)

You know what? Now let's say that TLOTR/ME really, truely happened, and this may be a silly shot in the dark! Do you think that it could have taken place maybe between the Old, & the New Testament in the Bible??? They say there is maybe a 400 year gap between the Old & the New; but excluding the 3000 yrs. ago with Elrond & Ilsildur at Mt. Doom; maybe beginning at the point where Bilbo found the ring, all the way to where it was finally destroyed in Mt. Doom. I don't know.


----------



## Gildor (Aug 17, 2004)

The only place that Middle Earth could really fit in Earth's timeline is well before recorded history, indeed from the beginning of the world until all of the lands were changed and shaped into the world we now know. Even Biblical times are far too recent, as the earth looks much the same now as it did five or even ten thousand years ago.


----------



## Dark_Glamdring (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, actually would think the same, Middle Earth should be somewhere before our well known history. Maybe Middle Earth could be a piece of history, mixed with magic and myths, lost in time and never taked seriously. 
Something like that


----------

